# Tokyo Airports - which one?



## v v (Nov 14, 2022)

Which would be your choice to arrive at, Haneda or Narita, and why?

Thanks


----------



## jiml (Nov 15, 2022)

If you're actually visiting Tokyo, HND is much closer. Narita involves a fairly long train or bus ride. It has a lot to do with your choice of airlines and their partners if connecting. In addition to AU, you might find some additional insight here: Japan - FlyerTalk Forums or in your airline of choice's forum. Many will have asked the same question.


----------



## v v (Nov 15, 2022)

Thank you jiml, I'll go with your comment on distance to the city centre. We are not flying out of Tokyo or maybe not even flying if the Korea ferry is back in action so getting into the city is the priority. 

Flyer talk looks overwhelming with the amount information available there, but what a resource.

Thanks again


----------



## jis (Nov 15, 2022)

v v said:


> Thank you jiml, I'll go with your comment on distance to the city centre. We are not flying out of Tokyo or maybe not even flying if the Korea ferry is back in action so getting into the city is the priority.
> 
> Flyer talk looks overwhelming with the amount information available there, but what a resource.
> 
> Thanks again


There is a neat Monorail that connects Haneda to the general transit network. Worth a ride on it even if one is not flying.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2022)

v v said:


> Which would be your choice to arrive at, Haneda or Narita, and why? Thanks


Haneda is a modern and efficient airport with numerous landside connections right on Tokyo's doorstep. For anyone who plans on visiting the Tokyo area Haneda is the clear and obvious choice. Narita is larger and has an interesting history but its heyday has passed and it's far away from almost everything. On my last visit NRT’s impressive noise cancellation system was disabled and the HVAC was struggling to maintain comfortable temperatures and humidity levels. Most of Narita's tourist traffic was the result of restrictions on international flights at Haneda. Now that many of those restrictions have been lifted there are not many reasons to choose Narita over Haneda. That being said if Narita was significantly cheaper, allowed for a substantially superior airline/schedule/aircraft, or was being used as an international connection without entering Japan then I would have no problem choosing it.


----------



## BCL (Nov 15, 2022)

Haneda is an easy choice. It also has far more connections to domestic routes. I've been through it once on a same-plane refueling stop.

Narita's history was of a modern airport with one long runway that was supposed to provide the majority of international flights to/from Tokyo. But Haneda's expansion has really changed that dynamic.


----------



## v v (Nov 15, 2022)

We're booked, Haneda it is!

Thanks for all the wonderful help.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 16, 2022)

Growing up there, I had to do Narita for most of my life. I'm thankful that Haneda has opened up to many more international flights. (I did fly out of there once in the 70s on China Airlines. Blech).

Haneda is literally in Tokyo. It's like Regan is to DC and Dulles would be like Narita.

The monorail is cool from Haneda but can be quite crowded. The experience is a lot of fun. From Narita, there are a couple of neat options for rail transfers. When I went in 2004, I took the N'ex, which is probably the most expensive option at around $28, but it's JR so the ticketing is most compatible with the Tokyo rail system. On the other hand, Keisei has been really vying for market share and has had remarkable improvements, making the time from Terminal 1 to downtown in as little as 45 minute's vs N'ex's 59 minutes, and costing about $2 less. The advantage, again, is that N'ex is JR, so the cost would be included in a JR Rail Pass.

The monorail from Haneda takes about 30 minutes but is only about $7. There are also new ways of getting from Haneda to downtown that I've never seen before. They keep building more and more railroads in that city!

If you know your ultimate destination in Tokyo, feel free to let me know and I can help you decide which way is best. My old stomping grounds, and I'm trying to plan a trip for next February.


----------



## xzperu42 (Nov 16, 2022)

I for one have always enjoyed taking the Nex train (Or Green Class on a double decker rapid train) to and from Narita. Are we not rail fans here? I have also taken advantage of the cheap Narita Hotel prices for my first night and then kick in the First Class JR Pass the following morning if not staying in Tokyo.


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2022)

xzperu42 said:


> I for one have always enjoyed taking the Nex train (Or Green Class on a double decker rapid train) to and from Narita. Are we not rail fans here? I have also taken advantage of the cheap Narita Hotel prices for my first night and then kick in the First Class JR Pass the following morning if not staying in Tokyo.


A true railfan would undoubtedly take the commuter train which originates at Narita and runs all the way to the city and then onto Yokohama as I recall. Takes a while, but depending on which route you take you get to see quite a bit of Higashi Kanto at true ground level. 

Yes, I have stayed in Narita hotels too, catching JR the next day. You get more of an immersion experience that way too. There is also a very nice Naritasan Shinshoji Temple in town to visit too.


----------



## v v (Nov 16, 2022)

VentureForth said:


> Growing up there, I had to do Narita for most of my life. I'm thankful that Haneda has opened up to many more international flights. (I did fly out of there once in the 70s on China Airlines. Blech).
> 
> Haneda is literally in Tokyo. It's like Regan is to DC and Dulles would be like Narita.
> 
> ...



What a nice offer, thank you. At the moment I know we arrive February 8th 2023 and will remain in Tokyo for 4 days +/- before moving on but haven't made any further arrangements as yet. 

So yes please, I'll pm you next week if I may to get a few pointers on using Tokyo public transport, when do you expect to be there?



xzperu42 said:


> I for one have always enjoyed taking the Nex train (Or Green Class on a double decker rapid train) to and from Narita. Are we not rail fans here? I have also taken advantage of the cheap Narita Hotel prices for my first night and then kick in the First Class JR Pass the following morning if not staying in Tokyo.



On arrival we'll be about 3 weeks into a longer journey and are travelling with bags, so an easier route into Tokyo centre would be an advantage, what we're looking for. Once we have left our bags at a hotel we wont be off public transport for days.

My excuse anyway.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 16, 2022)

VentureForth said:


> Haneda is literally in Tokyo. It's like Regan is to DC and Dulles would be like Narita.


To equal an unrestricted Haneda you'd have to bulldoze National and build Dulles on top.



xzperu42 said:


> I for one have always enjoyed taking the Nex train (Or Green Class on a double decker rapid train) to and from Narita. Are we not rail fans here?


I think the N'ex is fine but I would not consider it a reason to choose Narita over Haneda.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 17, 2022)

Aaaand, this just happened. Can LOL because no injuries. A very rare derailment of Keisei's commuter train along the same route the Skyliner uses:









Service suspended on 2 lines as train partly derails in Tokyo


An out-of-service train partly derailed at about 10:20 a.m. on Thursday at Keisei-Takasago Station in Katsushika Ward, Tokyo. No one was injured, according to the train’s operator, Keisei Electric Railway Co. The eight-car train partly derailed as it was about to enter a depot near the station.




japannews.yomiuri.co.jp


----------



## camachinist (Nov 17, 2022)

v v said:


> What a nice offer, thank you. At the moment I know we arrive February 8th 2023 and will remain in Tokyo for 4 days +/- before moving on but haven't made any further arrangements as yet.


Long time reader, noted mention of FlyerTalk and I was a mileage runner there and visited Japan a fair amount on runs over the years. I found the hotel concierges to be excellent support. They arranged Shinkansen tickets, gave us tips on using the subway and often would print or write out instructions in Japanese to hand to train personnel and taxi drivers. 

I mention this since you're staying for four days, I presume in a hotel. Over the years we stayed in Osaka (right after they built the new airport), Yokohama and Tokyo. Blossom season is breathtaking, though your stay is a bit early for that. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 17, 2022)

camachinist said:


> I found the hotel concierges to be excellent support. They arranged Shinkansen tickets, gave us tips on using the subway and often would print or write out instructions in Japanese to hand to train personnel and taxi drivers.


In modern usage Japanese language leans heavily on inferred context which can make it difficult to translate in clear and obvious terms. A hotel concierge can be an important intermediary but even when you're far from your hotel bringing a pen and notepad can make a difference.

Japanese citizens tend to have a stronger command of (and willingness to engage with) written English over spoken English.

_When it doubt, write it out._ 

(and then hand the pen and paper over so they can write a response)


----------



## railbuck (Nov 19, 2022)

jis said:


> A true railfan would undoubtedly take the commuter train which originates at Narita and runs all the way to the city and then onto Yokohama as I recall. Takes a while, but depending on which route you take you get to see quite a bit of Higashi Kanto at true ground level.


Yeah, I did that once because the commuter train was leaving right away and the next Skyliner was a half hour later. Halfway to the city we held at a station while the Skyliner whizzed past. Oops!


----------



## jis (Nov 19, 2022)

railbuck said:


> Yeah, I did that once because the commuter train was leaving right away and the next Skyliner was a half hour later. Halfway to the city we held at a station while the Skyliner whizzed past. Oops!


I would never take a commuter train to try to get to the city before the next Skyliner or N'ex gets to the city. The commuter trains are slow as heck. The Rapides are a little faster.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 19, 2022)

railbuck said:


> Yeah, I did that once because the commuter train was leaving right away and the next Skyliner was a half hour later. Halfway to the city we held at a station while the Skyliner whizzed past. Oops!


Yes. This is what I'm trying to advocate for Brightline. Express needs to mean faster times, premium service, and passing the trains that left earlier.


----------

